# Bloodworms around Baltimore



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm trying to get bloodworms and clam snouts for Saturday's opener but can't seem to find them anywhere around the city. Does anybody know of places around Towson that sells bloodworms?


----------



## jra3000 (Jun 17, 2001)

Sorry sand flea don't know of any place around Towson but there is a place in Glen Burnie called Warrens bait box on Annapolis road that usually has them don't have the number but they are in the book


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Flea- have you tried Tochterman's(410-327-6942)1919 Eastern Ave. or Clyde's Sport Shop at (410-242-6108)2307 Hammonds Ferry Rd. TRIGGER


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Isn't there a vending machine by the bathroom that sells bait in SPSP?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yes. I bought them twice there. Once they were melted and dead. The other time they were the biggest, most productive bloods I have ever used. 

If you go this route, have exact change. Machine doesn't give change well.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Phone number for Warrens is (410) 768-6977. I called them this morning and they told me they had FRESH (bunker) available.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I fished at SPSP last Sunday. The bait machine was missing from the restroom. Fished from 6:30 am to 1 pm, but did not catch anything even though I used bloodworms.


----------

